

The night I Met Einstein - digamber_kamat
http://akshar100.wordpress.com/2007/06/18/the-nigt-i-met-einstein/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
A brilliant article with many lessons. Some of the comments from last time it
was submitted are interesting:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=589608>

Another story about Einstein is told by a small girl who sees an apparently
crazy man standing in a public square in front of a fountain waving his hands
in front of his face. He turned to her and said:

"See! If you wave them at the right speed and look through your fingers, you
can make the droplets stand still!"

 _That's_ the story that has always stuck with me, the delight in simple,
elementary techniques to reveal things that otherwise can't be seen.

The story of progressing from the simple through phases to greater and greater
complexity is also of value.

Oldie, goodie, and definitely worth remembering.

~~~
JacobAldridge
If you haven't already, I recommend reading a book called _Mister God, This is
Anna_ by Fynn - [http://www.amazon.com/Mister-God-This-Anna-
Fynn/dp/034532722...](http://www.amazon.com/Mister-God-This-Anna-
Fynn/dp/0345327225)

A whole book of learning and wonder and beauty. If it doesn't make you cry,
read it again.

------
fizx
This story seems too perfect to be true.

~~~
noonespecial
I've seen it a couple of times over the years and always wondered. Its not on
snopes either way. Think I'll submit it and let them sort it out.

~~~
ErrantX
That would be cool! But also a disappointment.

I've always read it under the assumption it isn't true - but that it's such a
wonderful story Im going ot pretend it is anyway :)

~~~
wallflower
Someone on the previous thread did some good research. I believe it's golden.
Yes, RD does occasionally publish fiction but I believe, without heading to my
city library's microfiche archives, that it is true.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=591165>

"3 points by gry 289 days ago | link

Seems on the up and up to me. Originally published in 1955 in the Reader's
Digest by Jerome Weidman.

The table of contents are highlighted in this eBay posting, corroborating the
byline."

Updated Ebay auction search for November 1955 Reader's Digest, see the TOC
image from [updated] ebay listing:

"The Night I Met Einstein by Jerome Weidman . . . . . .61

[http://cgi.ebay.com/Readers-Digest-
November-1955_W0QQitemZ38...](http://cgi.ebay.com/Readers-Digest-
November-1955_W0QQitemZ380204103352QQcmdZViewItemQQptZMagazines?hash=item5885ee36b8)

~~~
bdonlan
Yes, the story was a winner of Reader's Digest's "First Person" story award -
for unique, _true_ personal experiences. See page 214 of the Nov 1955 edition
of Reader's Digest for more details.

------
gruseom
It's hard to tell if this is authentic or not. It's easy to confirm (e.g. by
Google Book Search) that it was published in Reader's Digest by Jerome Weidman
in 1955. What's not clear is whether the incident ever happened or to what
extent Weidman embellished it. I wouldn't hold the style of the piece against
it; everything in Reader's Digest is like that, or used to be, and 1955 was
probably a good year for smarm. On the other hand, "it appeared in Reader's
Digest" isn't much evidence of anything.

------
10ren
Sheep May Safely Graze <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jEXDPzqo2g>

A modern version of this story could include links to all 12 recordings, so
you could follow along at home, as if with your own personal Einstein. It
makes me think that the internet must be helping to accelerate technological
advancement, singularity-style. Although, it might be mainly at the
dissemination stage, rather than the cutting-edge. And... the same thing was
probably thought of for television...

Of course, the key ingredients here are not informational resources - but
someone who is profoundly interested in your growth, who is profoundly
capable, and... someone you'll actually listen to.

------
lambdom
Already posted some time ago but still a beautiful story that I enjoyed
(re)reading : )

------
iBercovich
Beautiful story-- I love Einstein. This reminds me of this awesome
book:<http://bit.ly/cprbVP>

~~~
ramchip
Link routes me back here. You probably want to avoid bit.ly too, since HN
shortens URLs anyway.

~~~
iBercovich
Sorry, here you go: [http://www.amazon.com/Driving-Mr-Albert-America-
Einsteins/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Driving-Mr-Albert-America-
Einsteins/dp/0385333005)

------
gsk
Denis Brian relates this incident in the book 'Einstein, a life', if my memory
serves right. I believe it is true.

------
dan-kruchinin
Very interesting story. Thanks.

------
ivenkys
Very nice read but is it true ?

It seems for want of a better word - just too pat.

